# Used 2005 Allez Comp



## rangerskip (Sep 22, 2005)

I am trying to decide whether to purchase a used 2005 Allez Comp that is completely stock (Dura Ace/Ultegra and Mavic Ksyrium Equipe wheels) except for upgraded saddle(mechanic said "easily over $100), cateye computer, $100+ pedals (again bike mechanic estimate) and gator skin tires. The bike is located at a lbs on consignment for $1350.00 cash sale. The previous owner had the bike for about 4 months and recently upgraded to a Trek Madone. I took the bike for a test ride and was extremely impressed with its speed, handling and ease of shifting.

Then I took a new stock 2005 Trek 2100 on the same route. The tires on the Trek were slighter wider, which made for a softer ride and it did not seem as responsive at the Allez. But the Trek is new at $1599 and has a warranty plus free tuneups. Choices, choices, choices...The manager is obviously encouraging me to go that route.

But I really like the Allez, its high grade components and the quality of the way it rides. For those of you who own Specialized bikes, how much of a gamble would it be to buy it? Does the price sound reasonable? (original invoice was $2400.00 plus) The only sign of wear I saw were 4 surface rusted bolts in the stem area (from sweat?)


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

That, is one sweet bike, when new. The 06' Allez Comp is downgraded so your DuraAce/Ultegra find is truly a good one. 4 months isn't a heck of a lot of time, so there couldn't be too much wrong with it. You'll need to take a close look, get a 'in the know' bike buddy to help you look at it. Check the pedals too and ask for a second opinion... even **** pedals can cost a lot. 

I'm a big specialized fan after i bought my Elite, and i did test ride the Comp. I wanted it but it was out of my range.... Is that original price of 2400 USD? cuz that is truly an insane price. the Comp here, new, is 2300CDN, so that's a really good deal... GIVEN that the parts are all in excellent condition, no stress on the frame, get that rust checked out, and wheelset, bascially make sure it's verygood to excellent condition. Forget the Trek. IMO


----------



## rangerskip (Sep 22, 2005)

OneGear said:


> That, is one sweet bike, when new. The 06' Allez Comp is downgraded so your DuraAce/Ultegra find is truly a good one. 4 months isn't a heck of a lot of time, so there couldn't be too much wrong with it. You'll need to take a close look, get a 'in the know' bike buddy to help you look at it. Check the pedals too and ask for a second opinion... even **** pedals can cost a lot.
> 
> I'm a big specialized fan after i bought my Elite, and i did test ride the Comp. I wanted it but it was out of my range.... Is that original price of 2400 USD? cuz that is truly an insane price. the Comp here, new, is 2300CDN, so that's a really good deal... GIVEN that the parts are all in excellent condition, no stress on the frame, get that rust checked out, and wheelset, bascially make sure it's verygood to excellent condition. Forget the Trek. IMO


Thanks for the quick and candid response. I realized after I sent the msg out that the wheelset is actually another upgrade as well: mavic k elite, not the stock equipe. The wheels were the first components that the shop's mechanic pointed out to me. He was impressed. As for the original purchase price of 2400USD, sweet bike deals are hard to come by here in Pensacola, Florida. We are not exactly a mecca for road or mtn biking. I test rode another Comp in Tallahassee two weeks ago and it was the same price.

As far as downgrades for 06, that seems to be a recurring theme for both the Specialized and Trek brands. Anyway, time for another test ride and a closer inspection before I make my final decision.
Thanks again, Skip


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Np, friendly advice, maybe check the seatpost and the frame itself for rust or anything of the like, It's still a fair bit of money but a great deal.

Specialized added a new line into their Allez series this year, that is why everything was bumped down a notch. You've got a gem there man.


----------



## crumjack (Sep 11, 2005)

*Go w the Specialized*

I bought an 05 Allez Elite last month for $1kUS. Granted it was new, so I got the warranty, service package, and a small discount at the shop for a year but you would be getting a lot of value for 350 more. The wheelset would easily cost between 400-500 and you get a better drivetrain. If you don't like the pedals, you could sell them on ebay or thru this sites classifieds and get what you want.

Also, you mentioned the Specialized felt more responsive. I had this same feeling after riding Treks, Giants, Lemonds, and Cannondales. IMO, more responsive = more confident = more speed.

Just my opinion...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

rangerskip said:


> As for the original purchase price of 2400USD, sweet bike deals are hard to come by here in Pensacola, Florida. We are not exactly a mecca for road or mtn biking. I test rode another Comp in Tallahassee two weeks ago and it was the same price.


That's odd, I'm browsing the Specialized Site right now, and their MSRP for the Allez Comp is 1700 USD. I'm sure the downgrade would not drop it by 700USD...Unless the upgades the guy got were priced along with the bike...

stil, the cash price is fairly good, is there tax on that? or is it one of those Cash/No tax deals?

And the stem rust... ask your LBS if you could get some new screws for that... maybe they could throw them in to ease your mind.. and make sure the threads on the stem are still good and not rusting bad. Which part are you talking about? Headset or seat stem?


----------



## rangerskip (Sep 22, 2005)

crumjack said:


> I bought an 05 Allez Elite last month for $1kUS. Granted it was new, so I got the warranty, service package, and a small discount at the shop for a year but you would be getting a lot of value for 350 more. The wheelset would easily cost between 400-500 and you get a better drivetrain. If you don't like the pedals, you could sell them on ebay or thru this sites classifieds and get what you want.
> 
> Also, you mentioned the Specialized felt more responsive. I had this same feeling after riding Treks, Giants, Lemonds, and Cannondales. IMO, more responsive = more confident = more speed.
> 
> Just my opinion...


Thanks for your opinion. This will be my first road bike in 20 years(have been mtn biking for 5 years). And I have found that the choices in rb's today are far more extensive and techno-advanced than back in the "old school" days when I rode a Schwinn with the gear shifters on the down tube.

Anyway, I have been vacillating back and forth on what kind of bike to buy for the past couple of months. I wasn't ready to spend the 2.4k for the new Allez Comp I recently rode in Tallahassee but when I spotted an upgraded well maintained used model for 1.35k here in Pensacola, I thought "Hmmmm, now this one may be a keeper". The ride pretty well told me to strongly consider buying it. Tomorrow I will take one more test ride, do another closer inspection and then make my decision.


----------



## rangerskip (Sep 22, 2005)

OneGear said:


> That's odd, I'm browsing the Specialized Site right now, and their MSRP for the Allez Comp is 1700 USD. I'm sure the downgrade would not drop it by 700USD...Unless the upgades the guy got were priced along with the bike...
> 
> stil, the cash price is fairly good, is there tax on that? or is it one of those Cash/No tax deals?
> 
> And the stem rust... ask your LBS if you could get some new screws for that... maybe they could throw them in to ease your mind.. and make sure the threads on the stem are still good and not rusting bad. Which part are you talking about? Headset or seat stem?


Bought the 2005 Allez Comp! I paid $1350.00 USD cash (no tax because it was on consignment). The original owner was actually in the shop buying some accessories when I showed up to buy it. The dude joked with me about having the bike for only 4 months (computer showed 212 miles) before he upgraded to a Trek Madone 5.9. What was also interesting is that he had a new Orbea parked outside the shop (model ?). The lbs owner said the guy is a really good customer and that is why they put his Comp on display (they don't sell Specializeds - mostly Treks and Orbeas). 

The stem is a bit of a reach for me at 120mm but that can be changed out. Otherwise, the bike is a good fit. I took it for a 22 mile maiden voyage averaging 14.2 mph with a 5-10kt headwind part of the way (not bad for a 60-year grandfather of 3 I might add!) Yeah, it was all flat ground, except for a 4-mile bridge with a steep grade at the half way point. What do you expect for Florida!

You mentioned the new Comps are listed at $1700 USD. Actually, I believe that the comparable 06 bike is the Allez Expert Dbl at $2300. The components for the 06 Comp are Shimano 105 whereas the Expert has Ultegra. Not identical to the 05 Comp but much closer. It is kind of a marketing ploy the way the bike co.'s maintain the same name but downgrade the components on the new models.

As for the rust, it was on the 4 bolts that secure the handlebar to the stem. One of the mechanics put a lightweight lube on them after he flipped the handle bar over for a more upright ride at my request. He suggested a novel idea that if the rust worsens: go to a boat supply shop that sells s.s. screws and try to match up the threads.
He said it is surprising how often you can find a match.

Anyway, just wanted to let you know I made the decision to buy a very good road bike, even if it was not in my original plan to buy an entry level bike. I have no regrets. Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

Great dude, great. I'm sure you'll enjoy this bike for years to come. Welcome to the Specialized Family... Don't get the gear upgrade bug,.. Thats what i'm strugglign with right now!

Get out and enjoy it!


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

And it's definitely not an entry level bike man... what you've got there is a solid midrange if not mid to high range bike. Sure, it's no Tarmac but its a bit Dura Ace and that's tops in terms of component levels. Don't look down on your baby!  

A real entry level bike is Sora or Tiagra.. no offense, I'm sure they work fine.


----------

